
Ask HN: How do you find domain specific knowledge? - guico
Hey guys!<p>Let&#x27;s say you&#x27;re doing your job and you realise you need some sort of domain specific knowledge to proceed (or to do your job better). I&#x27;m talking about domain specific knowledge, perhaps the kind of knowledge someone else in your company has needed before. How do you go about to finding it?<p>I&#x27;ve found this to be one of the main challenges at the startup I currently work for. As someone in charge of making a change, I wanted to gather some external use-cases before jumping into a solution.<p>Would love to hear your thoughts!<p>Cheers!
======
guico
By the way, I've also created a survey monkey for this. In case you find that
more convenient, please go ahead ;)

[https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/SBRR9YD](https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/SBRR9YD)

Thanks in advance!

